# best new machine to buy for gentoo?

## edward_scott

do you guys have any suggestions for where/what to buy if I am planning to get a new machine to install gentoo on?

I have discovered lately that either my motherboard or CPU is in bad shape. my cd writer is also dead, and given that the entire machine is now over 4 years old I am considering replacing it rather than messing around with a brand new motherboard/CPU and 4 year old hardware.

building my own machine is more time consuming than I'd like. I'm interested in buying a complete machine that I can install gentoo on. obviously linux friendly hardware is a must, and I am not interested in any software that may come packaged with it. so the big names (dell, hp etc) don't seem the most practical choice because I'm probably paying for a lot of junk I'm just going to wipe off anyway.

any ideas of better places to buy a machine?

----------

## krinn

lmao : rue mongallet, paris, france.

----------

## stobbsm

Where are you?

I'm starting a custom build service and would be happy to bring you on as a client!

I'm in Canada though, so it it's anywhere else, you may be better off going to a local boutique vendor.

----------

## edward_scott

yeah. if it comes to that I have a gentoo-enabled friend who is out of work so I'd turn to him. perhaps that's my best bet.

----------

## d2_racing

If you are from Canada, you can double check ncix.com or a local dealer.

----------

## depontius

Some of the parts shops, in addition to selling parts, also sell fully built and tested systems.  I might suggest one of those, because you can go through their list and understand every part built into it - and check it for Linux compatibility, drivers and configuration.  I've gotten a pretty bad taste in my mouth over the normal brand-name computer, because almost invariably they have some bizarre non-standard part or other inside.  I also tend to fiddle with my hardware more than most, so it's good knowing that all of my slots are standard, all of my connectors are standard, etc.  I can upgrade pretty thoroughly after the fact, as I wish.

----------

## DaggyStyle

for us or canada, newegg can supply bargins, again depending on your budget.

tell you what, say where are you from and what is the budget and I'll build you a list.

----------

